# Macrothele sp. "vietnam"



## aftershock (Jul 12, 2005)

*Macrothele sp. "taiwan"*

Macrothele sp. "taiwan", probably taiwanensis

Subadult female







Adult male


----------



## Goanna (Jul 12, 2005)

Pretty cool. Do they have a common name? Whats their average size?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 12, 2005)

aftershock:
why the title is sp "vietnam"?actually i've never heard of any Macrothele from vietnam
i also think it's taiwanensis as well, due to the size and the pattern on the abdomen


----------



## Gsc (Jul 12, 2005)

I've been looking for Macrothele for ever...they are almost unheard of her ein the US..  Thanks for sharing the pictures...a beautiful spider!


----------



## aftershock (Jul 13, 2005)

Randolph>>>Sorry, I was very tired when I wrote it, it supposed to be Taiwan, not vietnam...

I'll try to edit the post.


----------



## aftershock (Jul 13, 2005)

It's canged in the post right now, but still the title is vietnam... :? 

Well well.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 13, 2005)

GSC:
search for Macrothele gigas and u'll be surprise how big that monster can get


----------



## aftershock (Jul 13, 2005)

I will get three adult M gigas on friday or monday..


----------



## Steven (Jul 13, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> actually i've never heard of any Macrothele from vietnam


Macrothele decemnotata (Simon, 1909) Vietnam
Macrothele maculata annamensis (Hogg, 1922) Vietnam
Vietnamese Macrothele 
 

but it looks indeed like the spec. known on the market as M.spec. Taiwan   

****edit*** missed your last post
_PS: got your M.gigas by now Martin ? 
or still troubles with that German dealer  :? (hope not !  ) ???_


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 13, 2005)

aftershock
cool!true gigas have red clicharea, make sure they are not the slighly smaller black one from China
hope they are all in good condition
from my experience and what i've heard from friends, don't keep it too hot like tarantulas. mid 20 would be suitable,

 but the interesting thing is gigas can be found in sub-tropical mountain reigion like 1500 m above the sea which can be 5 degree in winter and also in the southern tropical reef caves near the sea, so i am not sure if the locality maters to their temperature tolerance

Hey Steven
are they just as common on the market as those from China or Taiwan?
and do they get to 15 cm legsapn like M.gigas?
cheers


----------



## Steven (Jul 13, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> Hey Steven
> are they just as common on the market as those from China or Taiwan?
> and do they get to 15 cm legsapn like M.gigas?
> cheers


i wouldn't call ANY macrothele common in the European market,... can't speak for the US or other regions  
and i haven't seen one in real life,.. so dunno  :?


----------



## aftershock (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, sadly they are very rare...


----------



## Nick_schembri (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice pair of spiders, do you intend to breed them?


----------



## aftershock (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes. I have three females and two males so my intention is to breed them. Sadly the males already mature and the females just subadult..well well.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 25, 2005)

Really like the chevrons on this spider. Oh my do I hope we see Macrothele sp. here in the US some day.


----------

